

Linked lists with wait-free reads in C++ - adamnemecek
http://concurrencyfreaks.blogspot.com/2014/10/linked-lists-with-wait-free-reads-in-c.html

======
cbab
The Userspace RCU [1] library might also be interesting for wait-free linked
lists and other RCU aware data structures.

[1] - [http://lttng.org/urcu/](http://lttng.org/urcu/)

